# NDS #0001 - Metroid.Prime.First.Hunt-DF



## djgarf (Dec 24, 2004)

that's right folks it looks like the first proper nds rom is here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





some info for u -

Filename : Metroid.Prime.First.Hunt-DF.rar
Rom Filename : Metroid.Prime.First.Hunt-DF.nds
CRC32 : C2FB5233
Rom Serial : NTR-AMFE-USA
Internal Name : FIRST HUNT
Size : 128Mbit/16MBytes

many thanx to pocketheaven for some of the info (as usual u guys r0x)


----------



## KrAjO720 (Dec 24, 2004)

wow, awesome... F*CKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

finally the DS emulation is begining...

HAVE A NICE CHRISTMAS!!!!!!


----------



## jeff2805 (Dec 24, 2004)

So is there a emulator to play the rom yet?
Now I have to find the rom.  Oh joy...


----------



## Harsky (Dec 24, 2004)

The first of many steps..... Doesn't seem to be a big download. Now to go out and buy a microphone for future releases.


----------



## Blebleman (Dec 24, 2004)

What usually comes BEFORE emulators, is FLASH CARDS!

*dances around*

Merry farkin' Christmas to all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm sure MINE will be pretty happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*stashes away money in a corner for his future flashcard*


----------



## Infinitum (Dec 24, 2004)

Oh shit yes =D

Probably going to have to wait at least 3 months before we can play it... but it's a start!


----------



## Kyoji (Dec 24, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Dec 24, 2004)

That`s feaki`n sweet to hear, finally it has begin.


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 24, 2004)

Just in time for Christmas! So, is it the demo or the full game?


----------



## Blebleman (Dec 24, 2004)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Dec 24 2004 said:


> Just in time for Christmas! So, is it the demo or the full game?


First Hunt.
Just the packageddemo that comes with the DS.

Bah, knowing DarkFader, it wont be long before he dumps Mario 64 DS


----------



## stDeaReG (Dec 24, 2004)

At least now I can say I have Metroid DS (didn't get it since I have a jap DS). woohoo.

Shame there are no flashcards tho.


----------



## Akotan (Dec 24, 2004)

Er... why the .rar extension on the file name? So... it's ROM or ISO?

Coders can now study the games! DS Emulators and Flash carts are coming! Oh joy!


----------



## slayerman (Dec 24, 2004)

i know where you can download a emulator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i pm you if someone says how you change your nickname color !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







EDIT : 

or post it here


----------



## assassinz (Dec 24, 2004)

How do we know this rom works?


----------



## Darkforce (Dec 24, 2004)

QUOTE(Akotan @ Dec 24 2004 said:


> Er... why the .rar extension on the file name? So... it's ROM or ISO?


.rar is a form of compression, the rom extension is .nds.

Anyway I've got mixed feelings about hearing that DS games are being dumped but seeing how I'll be needing cash to go to uni in less than 2 years I'm not gonna complain! Can't wait for the first flash carts!


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 24, 2004)

QUOTE(slayerman @ Dec 24 2004 said:


> i know where you can download a emulator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no working DS emu yet.

To change your nickname color, you have to be on the staff.


----------



## teh_raf3 (Dec 24, 2004)

wow, pretty fast actually


----------



## Z_Hunter (Dec 24, 2004)

Dumped on Christmas Eve too. 'Tis a great Christmas present.


----------



## slayerman (Dec 24, 2004)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Dec 24 2004 said:


> QUOTE(slayerman @ Dec 24 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > i know where you can download a emulator
> ...


i made myself a one but you guys dont want it so i dont (really not ) say where you can download it !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







MAYBE SOMETIME !


----------



## knl (Dec 24, 2004)

You lie! slayerman, you lie lots! LOTS! You didnt make anything.
On-topic: YAY, DS EMULATION IS PROGRESSING


----------



## yugi999 (Dec 24, 2004)

QUOTE(slayerman @ Dec 24 2004 said:


> QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Dec 24 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(slayerman @ Dec 24 2004 said:
> ...


dude we what it but made one? lie?...


----------



## Froze (Dec 24, 2004)

Wow!Those realease groups rulez!
Btw can we test and play it on NDS Emu?


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 24, 2004)

Erm...
Am I the first one to notce that the ROM's only 128Mb?


----------



## Nex_WhatToDo (Dec 24, 2004)

Demonstar its because its the demo of the game not the full gane


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 24, 2004)

Hmmmm.... then we'll see how big Super Mario 64 DS is........

@ATMB: I assume you're trying to say, "This is one small step for man, but one giant leap for mankind!"


----------



## ATMB (Dec 24, 2004)

This is a little walk for a man, but a great one for the human kind!!!!


----------



## TonyCool (Dec 24, 2004)

wow! what a beautiful xmas gift!
Thanks Santa!


----------



## el_venga (Dec 24, 2004)

great news!!!, i was sleeping when it happened  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i want it


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 24, 2004)

QUOTE(yugi999 @ Dec 24 2004 said:


> i made myself a one but you guys dont want it so i dont (really not ) say where you can download it !Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I told you how to change your nickname color, let's see this link with your emulator on it...


----------



## difancer (Dec 24, 2004)

QUOTE(jeff2805 @ Dec 24 2004 said:


> So is there a emulator to play the rom yet?
> Now I have to find the rom.Â Oh joy...


emulator ? Reta**... i hate people alqways saying : me emulator play leech.

Barbarian language and barbarrian brain.

theres not going to be an working emulator tomorrow !


i wonder if the nds will become the official extention


----------



## sigfried (Dec 24, 2004)

Good news.


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Dec 24, 2004)

.nds will be the extension i am sure since the GBA games have .gba ext same with GB and GBC roms.


----------



## satel (Dec 24, 2004)

and you guys call your self a true nintendo fans my ass,you guys going to send nintendo to be bankrupt ,i see everyone is happy to steal nintendo hard work.i just wish they dont make flash carts for nds for at least 1 year,give nintendo a chance to make some money & third party game makers too. do u guys think third party game makers gonna be happy to support NDS when they know its been hacked & ppl can play there games for free. you foooooooooooools .


----------



## Geezer (Dec 24, 2004)

Yes but the real question that no-one seems to be answering:

How did they rip this ROM in the first place? How did they interface with the DS to create the cartridge image...?


----------



## berlinka (Dec 24, 2004)

QUOTE(satel @ Dec 24 2004 said:


> and you guys call your self a true nintendo fans my ass,you guys going to send nintendo to be bankrupt ,i see everyone is happy to steal nintendo hard work.i just wish they dont make flash carts for nds for at least 1 year,give nintendo a chance to make some money & third party game makers too. do u guys think third party game makers gonna be happy to support NDS when they know its been hacked & ppl can play there games for free. you foooooooooooools .


Give Nintendo a chance to make some money???? You naive fool... How much money do you think Nintendo made so far with the first bunch of Nintendo DS sales. And by the way the whole flashcard-world is but a select group of people and certainly not a threat to thye big N...


----------



## satel (Dec 24, 2004)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Dec 24 2004 said:


> QUOTE(satel @ Dec 24 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > and you guys call your self a true nintendo fans my ass,you guys going to send nintendo to be bankrupt ,i see everyone is happy to steal nintendo hard work.i just wish they dont make flash carts for nds for at least 1 year,give nintendo a chance to make some money & third party game makers too. do u guys think third party game makers gonna be happy to support NDS when they know its been hacked & ppl can play there games for free. you foooooooooooools .
> ...


answer like this , is what i call naive


----------



## exile (Dec 24, 2004)

I hate that argument.  Not a threat.  That doesn't make it right.  Neither does saying you are just testing it out or any of the other bull people come up with.  You ARE hurting nintendo.  You ARE a threat.  You ARE using stuff you have no right to even "try" out technically under the law, regardless of how many times you have been burned buying a crappy game or how poor you are.

If you are going to do this stuff at least be honest.  
"I am a thief.  I am stealing.  I am not contributing to the economy.  I am part of a select (small) group that gets larger and larger each passing year, and as it gets larger gets more and more harmful."

Anybody who lives anywhere near China knows this market isn't small and just how much money they do indeed make and take from nintendo.  And regardless of whether nintendo still makes a profit (yes they do and it is a large one) that is still not a reason to take from that profit.  That is like saying if you could make a $100 selling stuff and a bunch of people came up and took $20 of it so you only made $80 to keep that it would be okay with you.  You know that nobody would think that was fair or okay.  Just because it is on a larger scale does not make it fair or okay.


Back on topic though:

This seems really cool.  I am going to get it just to check it out and see if I can get anything in it to do something.  Maybe some movie files or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We'll see I guess.  I already own ever launch game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe, so it would be a long time before I would have any use for images of games.

We are calling them images aren't we?  Or still roms?


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 24, 2004)

Great news. Early Christmas gift. XD


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Dec 24, 2004)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Dec 24 2004 said:


> QUOTE(satel @ Dec 24 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > and you guys call your self a true nintendo fans my ass,you guys going to send nintendo to be bankrupt ,i see everyone is happy to steal nintendo hard work.i just wish they dont make flash carts for nds for at least 1 year,give nintendo a chance to make some money & third party game makers too. do u guys think third party game makers gonna be happy to support NDS when they know its been hacked & ppl can play there games for free. you foooooooooooools .
> ...


ok my 2 cents... a compony like nintendo employs lots of people who work hard to make the products... true flash cards take a large chunck of the profet out of the picture... but look it this way. if nintendo spends tons of money to make these systems and games so that in return the money that comes back can feed the programmers and get the ceo's shiney cars... did you know that gba game sails are still going strong? thats right even with all the flash carts out there nintendo is still making a profit? why? one reasion is because alot of people (hard to beleave) dont even know sutch things exist, the second reasion is because of the cheepness of gba games. in the eyes of the moral pirate like me. spending money on games that are good furthers the ability to get new games down the road... and sends a msg to game makers that suck saying. go home and learn to program. in any case. i would not be intrested in a flash card... because i am getting a psp when its release date happens... and untell then my gba is more then enough fun...

besides the controlls on metroid suck hard... i hate the tutch pad to look around... reminds me of my old game.com... bet ya the screens will be all scuffed up in 6-8months of stedy play.


----------



## salv (Dec 24, 2004)

its great to see that programmers are gettin somewhere. i'll definitly be lookin to the progression of DS Emulation.


----------



## Lily (Dec 24, 2004)

Congratulations to DarkFader for getting a proper image! I'm both impressed and saddened at the same time. After all, I understand natural curiosity as much as the next guy, but I really don't want to see flash media/roms & emulators hurt this new system so early in it's lifespan. 

Ah well, either way it's a cool curiosity to look at now.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 24, 2004)

Pretty cool, I wondered when he was going to let it go public... now the DS homebrew scene can really get started and hopefully we can see some emulators.

Also, APPARENTLY the guys behind the XG-Flash 2 (not the most reliable people I know) announced that they are already creating working NDS flash carts and are testing them out as we speak...

It's amazing to see how fast all this has started so soon after the DS launch. It sure is a kick in the teeth for Nintendo but it was bound to happen this day and age.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 24, 2004)

I just want to see mame/nes/ & SNES emus. The slightly bigger res may help with the sprite issue on the pocketnes. As for hurting N, well in no way does my opinon make it right, however you have to remeber the thiefs who use flash carts all had to buy GBA's so Nintendo is making money on hardware. The people who lose out are the developers. Which is why I always encourage buying a good game. With a lackluster line up, like I said I want emus...well that and maybe to try imorts like puyo pup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Good job guys!


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nintendo has already sold over 1 million Nintendo DSs in North America alone.
Don't give me this crap of them going to go bankrupt because of ROMs.

Also, whoever said that no one wants to make games for a system that is hacked...I'm pretty sure that hasn't stopped companies from making a ton of GBA games.

Also, the part about being poor, yeah, that's my excuse. All my money I have I spend on games. I buy what I can and then I download the rest. What part of that involves the company losing money? I don't have any more money to buy the game anyway. So my choices are download the game, or don't download the game. Buying the game isn't an option because I have no money. I spent it all buying other games. It's hard to lose money on someone who downloads their game when they can't buy it.


----------



## exile (Dec 24, 2004)

I would love to see snes emus for it.  Mmmmmm that would be awesome.  Too bad it can't emulate the n64 to any degree.  Maybe next time around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I commend darkfadar for his work and effort in doing this.

It is sad sort of due to how fast it is, but I am sure flashcarts will be out in no time.  I have opened one of my games and taken some looks at it and unless there is some hardware level protection there is nothing big going on with these at least on a material level.


EDIT:  Why do people say that?  That is so dumb.  "I don't have money to buy it anyways" or "I wouldn't have spent the money on it anyways, so they aren't losing anything"

That in no way gives you the right to use it.  What you pay for is the right to use the thing.  So basically you are getting the use out of it and you are not paying a cent for it.  That is stealing plain and simple.  You do not have the right to use something, just because you can get it, if you don't pay for it.  You are paying for the entertainment from said thing.  Being poor isn't an excuse.  You don't deserve or have the right to play anything but those things you can afford.  That is how it works.  Just because you aren't physically taking hardware from a store.  You are taking what is on the hardware which is the most important part in the case of a game or any form of media entertainment.  It is just like stealing cable tv or something.  Just because the signal is already there and its not technically "costing" the cable company money doesn't mean that you have the right to benefit from it for free because you can't afford it anyways.  That is so illogical and is a pitiful excuse.

It is not that Nintendo will go bankrupt.  It is that they have the right to have their profits and no one has the right to take those from them or to determine how much they do or do not get.  If you use their code, their products, etc... they have the right to that money.  But as you may have seen with the movie and music industry as well as everything else nowadays in this digital age, the market keeps getting bigger and bigger for these types of things.  The problem comes in that most people that do it once will do it every generation they can.  They of course influence other people and get new users.  Plus there are users that randomly hear about it or stumble upon it.  See how the user base just gets bigger and bigger.  This relates to more and more people not buying games.  It is only going to get bigger and is unlikely to ever get smaller over time.

All I am saying is don't make excuses for what you do or try to justify it to yourself or to the world by lying about what it really is.  You are what you are, not what you say you are.


----------



## bolton2 (Dec 24, 2004)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 24 2004 said:


> Pretty cool, I wondered when he was going to let it go public... now the DS homebrew scene can really get started and hopefully we can see some emulators.
> 
> Also, APPARENTLY the guys behind the XG-Flash 2 (not the most reliable people I know) announced that they are already creating working NDS flash carts and are testing them out as we speak...
> 
> It's amazing to see how fast all this has started so soon after the DS launch. It sure is a kick in the teeth for Nintendo but it was bound to happen this day and age.


wrent they the company known for putting used batteries in thier gba carts??? eh nvm, great news to hear, hopefully the f2a people and the ezfa people decide to jump in on this as well


as far as buying a flash card, it may be wise to wait at least a year to know exactly how big the ds roms are goign to get and what they can hold. i mean the gba flahs card started out at 64mbits, and now most of your gba games are 128mbit and 256 or 512 mbit is the norm for carts as of now, so lets hope they make these first flash cards with double or triplethe space they plan on ising for future refrence, unless of course none of us mind spending 100 or more dollars on something that willl be big enough to hold only1 or 2 ds games, and then spend another 100 and some dollars on something bigger a year later lol


either way im nto goign to jump the gun, but form here things can only progress


----------



## elifecyber (Dec 24, 2004)

QUOTE(Infinitum @ Dec 24 2004 said:


> Oh shit yes =D
> 
> Probably going to have to wait at least 3 months before we can play it... but it's a start!


yeah that's the shit, when it'll be released in europe, I will already have 4 flashcards, all the roms backupped 10 times, and i'll only have to flash and there I go...


----------



## QuickSilverMC (Dec 24, 2004)

nintendo dont lose money ( i think, well they might lose some) nintendo get paid from the developers to put their games on the special carts/cards, then the money that is used to buy the games gos to the retaler. the money the retaler spends to get the games gos to the developers.


----------



## ReyVGM (Dec 24, 2004)

Oh no... now every lamer is going to flood the channel asking for a DS emu when there are none.
And no, 'dsemu' is not a DS emulator and it won't be for many years.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 24, 2004)

exhile: I'm not saying what I do is right, I'm saying that I'm not hurting the company finacial wise. In fact, if I get a really good game, I recommend it to my friends who in turn buy it. I got 4 friends to buy Evil Genius for the PC because of me telling them it rocked and all the things you can do. They never even heard of it before I mentioned it.


----------



## exile (Dec 24, 2004)

That is cool man.  It doesn't matter to me.  Call it what you will.  I am by no means innocent, I just don't make excuses for it and don't like it when others do.  But I respect you, no qualms here.

Anyways, no need to make this thread anymore offtopic.  So we should probably stop discussing it either way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone have a great HOLIDAY!


----------



## TonyCool (Dec 24, 2004)

BTW, just for "educational" purposes... IRC EFNet #GBATemp?


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 24, 2004)

I say we need pictures!


----------



## ReyVGM (Dec 24, 2004)

hehe


----------



## IxthusTiger (Dec 24, 2004)

*cough cough*

You gonna put those pics on the first page jumpman? Also, is there an nfo we can look at?

EDIT: Thanks Samutz, that's the same nfo they had at Pocketheaven too.


----------



## Samutz (Dec 24, 2004)

The nfo in the copy I found has only this:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> DarkFader brings you the first Nintendo DS rom
> This is only intended for education purposes.


No fancy ascii logo or anything.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Dec 24, 2004)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 24 2004 said:


> Also, APPARENTLY the guys behind the XG-Flash 2 (not the most reliable people I know) announced that they are already creating working NDS flash carts and are testing them out as we speak...


Where did you hear this shaun?


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 24, 2004)

QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Dec 24 2004 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 24 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, APPARENTLY the guys behind the XG-Flash 2 (not the most reliable people I know) announced that they are already creating working NDS flash carts and are testing them out as we speak...
> ...


I have my sources...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Take that with a grain of salt though, it may be BS... it may not! But I'm sure if it's true then you'll hear all the solid details here first.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Dec 24, 2004)

Well if it's true I'll still wait until some nice homebrew stuff is made, or until they port over some emus for the DS (given that GBA emus also use ARM processes)

That's the main thing I want. I'll TRY to buy the games I really want, like Puyo and Wario and Kart and Animal Crossing......

But I want me some SNES with sound beeyotch!

FINAL FANTASY 1-6! YEAH!!!


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 24, 2004)

QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Dec 24 2004 said:


> Well if it's true I'll still wait until some nice homebrew stuff is made, or until they port over some emus for the DS (given that GBA emus also use ARM processes)
> 
> That's the main thing I want. I'll TRY to buy the games I really want, like Puyo and Wario and Kart and Animal Crossing......
> 
> ...








 Yes exactly, the homebrew scene is going to be great for the DS! I'm hoping for some great emulators to come out - especially a Mega Drive emu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Would be cool to see how far people can go... PSX attempts, anyone?


----------



## edgeblade69 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nintendo doesn't make any money on the demo technically. The demo is "free." It's the DS that costs the $149.99.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Dec 24, 2004)

/me sits on SantaVGM's lap

...an' I wanna PDA app for 'tendo DS, and a SNES emulater, an' a Genesis emulater, and internet access, and instant messaging, and online games...


----------



## HarveyDX (Dec 24, 2004)

im just curious why all of u are saying nice christmas gift when you cant play the game


----------



## salv (Dec 24, 2004)

because it means that humankind is making some progression to DS Emulation Duh!


----------



## Bryce (Dec 24, 2004)

Aye aye!


----------



## Foppzter (Dec 24, 2004)

Anybody know how exactly they dumped this baby?


----------



## Chronickilla (Dec 24, 2004)

QUOTE(DeMoNSTaR @ Dec 24 2004 said:


> Erm...
> Am I the first one to notce that the ROM's only 128Mb?


I guess you are considering that the rom is only 16mb.  I thought you would have known that bye now Demonstar that Mbytes and Mbits are totally different. This game is 16 Megabytes and 128mbits.  Basically the save as a GBA game.


----------



## ReyVGM (Dec 24, 2004)

The game is a demo, not a full game, it's obvious that it isn't gonna be big in size.


----------



## Foppzter (Dec 25, 2004)

I wonder how big the real game will be...


----------



## seek1369 (Dec 25, 2004)

what im waiting for 
is to see how we're gonna burn psp discs.


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 25, 2004)

What does the PSP have to do with anything?


----------



## IxthusTiger (Dec 25, 2004)

Sig'd!

--------------------
What does the PSP have to do with anything? 
- Dirtie


----------



## bobbull65 (Dec 25, 2004)

Will i find the game and DL it ,but why it a big deal if you can play it.if there no emulator
so how these group test it to see it work on
pc?


----------



## Froze (Dec 25, 2004)

Hmm
That useless bastard NDS Emu locked on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't try it
So whats the use of the Emu and the rom


----------



## el_venga (Dec 25, 2004)

no emu is available, understand this. this is the first rom, so the first emu will be out at least in few weeks, but it could take months. BTW read the older posts before asking questions.


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Dec 25, 2004)

Hey djgarf, just because you're on the internet doesn't excuse you from being so lazy in your typing. It's "you" not "u"


----------



## qjtrinh (Dec 25, 2004)

QUOTE(Jojjy Ugnick @ Dec 25 2004 said:


> Hey djgarf, just because you're on the internet doesn't excuse you from being so lazy in your typing. It's "you" not "u"


hey, there's no need to nit-pick like that


----------



## Teck- (Dec 25, 2004)

Looks like Super Mario 64 was just dumped. Only 8.79 MB though.


----------



## Opium (Dec 25, 2004)

QUOTE(Teck- @ Dec 25 2004 said:


> Looks like Super Mario 64 was just dumped. Only 8.79 MB though.


Yeah, i think that's bizarre. I can't imagine a game like Super Mario 64 DS being smaller than a 128mbit roms. it's 9MB when unzipped. Still i'm not complaining it means that the nds is capable of a lot more then what it currently is doing. It also makes it easier on people downloading or distributing roms when emulators start coming out.


----------



## Froze (Dec 25, 2004)

QUOTE(el_venga @ Dec 25 2004 said:


> no emu is available, understand this. this is the first rom, so the first emu will be out at least in few weeks, but it could take months. BTW read the older posts before asking questions.


There is one called DSEmu


----------



## Foppzter (Dec 25, 2004)

QUOTE(Teck- @ Dec 25 2004 said:


> Looks like Super Mario 64 was just dumped. Only 8.79 MB though.
> Was´nt Super Mario 64 DS dumped some weeks ago, with the same size?
> 
> QUOTEThere is one called DSEmuÂ



DSEmu have been out for how long? Much longer then any dumped roms for the DS...
The people making emu´s need roms to try their works, thereby we have no mu´s for say PS3 yet.
Does anybody remember when the first GBA roms was dumped? No emu existed and people was asking the exactly same questions...


----------



## TheRocK (Dec 25, 2004)

why is this labeled as a number... it is a demo and demos would be without a number.


----------



## THeLL (Dec 25, 2004)

QUOTE(Froze @ Dec 25 2004 said:


> QUOTE(el_venga @ Dec 25 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > no emu is available, understand this. this is the first rom, so the first emu will be out at least in few weeks, but it could take months. BTW read the older posts before asking questions.
> ...



Yeah but it sucks


----------



## Foppzter (Dec 25, 2004)

QUOTE(TheRocK @ Dec 25 2004 said:


> why is this labeled as a number... it is a demo and demos would be without a number.


I guess it have a number until some more are official dumped.
Or the new list for DS-games will have numbers for demos. I myself would love to see numbers on official demos


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Dec 25, 2004)

QUOTE(TheRocK @ Dec 25 2004 said:


> why is this labeled as a number... it is a demo and demos would be without a number.


1584 - Hikaru no Go Taikenban (J) demo for gba.does it ring any bells?


----------



## Foppzter (Dec 25, 2004)

QUOTE(THeLL @ Dec 25 2004 said:


> btw. How can u be sure that nds roms are for real?Â and that they aren't just a joke?...


Until we have a working DS emu, we can´t be truly sure...
But the scene seems to trust this one, so I guess it´s a real one, unlike the Sonic DS Beta-file


----------



## ReyVGM (Dec 25, 2004)

I can't wait for a DS emu, so that I can use my mouse as a stylus!!


----------



## accolon (Dec 25, 2004)

QUOTE(Opium @ Dec 25 2004 said:


> Yeah, i think that's bizarre. I can't imagine a game like Super Mario 64 DS being smaller than a 128mbit roms. it's 9MB when unzipped.


AFAIK the Mario 64 DS ROM floating around the web is fake.

The only "real" DS ROM at the moment seems to be the First Hunt ROM dumped by DarkFader, who is a respected member of the GBAdev forums and seems to know what he is doing.

About the size:
Mario 64 on the N64 was 8 MB in size, so where is the problem? I don't think that the DS version has to be much larger than 64 MBit either.


----------



## dice (Dec 25, 2004)

well from what I know, metroid prime was around 9 MB, what you say is true but you really must keep in mind that it's just a DEMO compared to mario is is (or at least was) supposed to be the complete version and is less that metroid.


----------



## JesterDev (Dec 25, 2004)

Just got off work and came here first thing. Glad I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats on the rom!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## el_venga (Dec 25, 2004)

first hunt is 16MB wich is 128 Mb. the so called mario ds rom is 8.79 and its not a true rom cause as said before there is no "mario" word there, unlike first hunt wich has lots of recognized words like NINTENDOlogo1 and 2, the codename of the game, addresses to the files, etc.
i think its not fake at all, if it is fake, darkfader is the best developer out there for actuall makin a rom with lots of known words that should be in the rom.


----------



## Foppzter (Dec 25, 2004)

One thing is sure.
IF the Metroid Prime First Hunt is a fake, it´s the best looking fake ever, and the maker have had to much free time doing it


----------



## MonkeyHead79 (Dec 25, 2004)

QUOTE(Z_Hunter @ Dec 24 2004 said:


> Dumped on Christmas Eve too. 'Tis a great Christmas present.


Perhaps, but getting an actual DS is an infinitely better Christmas present. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Look at me!  I'm supporting Nintendo!


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 25, 2004)

QUOTE(skarthebloodchild @ Dec 25 2004 said:


> QUOTE(TheRocK @ Dec 25 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > why is this labeled as a number... it is a demo and demos would be without a number.
> ...


Actually no it doesn't.


----------



## Issac (Dec 26, 2004)

CI254
I really hope that was sarcasm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hehe....


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Dec 26, 2004)

QUOTE(CI254 @ Dec 26 2004 said:


> QUOTE(skarthebloodchild @ Dec 25 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(TheRocK @ Dec 25 2004 said:
> ...


it does to me


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Dec 26, 2004)

finally
ds emulation can began and then it can be ported to the xbox!
thank the good lord.


----------



## MonkeyHead79 (Dec 26, 2004)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Dec 26 2004 said:


> and then it can be ported to the xbox!


I sincerely hope *that* was sarcasm.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 26, 2004)

QUOTE(Issac @ Dec 26 2004 said:


> CI254
> I really hope that was sarcasm
> 
> 
> ...


It's not sarcasm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can someone tell me?


----------



## Vater Unser (Dec 26, 2004)

QUOTE(Froze @ Dec 25 2004 said:


> QUOTE(el_venga @ Dec 25 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > no emu is available, understand this. this is the first rom, so the first emu will be out at least in few weeks, but it could take months. BTW read the older posts before asking questions.
> ...


the original SM64 was 8.3MB, so it's not bizarre at all

well, actually that's good news, because it means that the compression is at least as good as the one of N64 games (Conker was larger than most PSX plattformers and had full speech, but it was only 50MB...so there might be comparable DS games, and there'd still be enough room for FMVs)


----------



## Inu268 (Dec 26, 2004)

A WORKING DS EMU WAS RELEASED! i tested it with this file and it worked!what was the site?oh i forgot....ok i will just upload it somewhere OH SHIT!i deleted it....ok it is still in the trash OH NO!i cleaned it...ok the file is gone sorry....


----------



## el_venga (Dec 26, 2004)

i know about the existence of DSemu, but it still not a DS emu mainly because we havent seen it working on anything. there are some emulators with wierd names like Gebea, GBA emu. im just saying there is no emu available "right now" for us, if i havent missed anything in the last 8 hours.
BTW inuyasha i hope that was sarcasm


----------



## Evil Tenant (Dec 26, 2004)

QUOTE(Inuyasha268 @ Dec 26 2004 said:


> A WORKING DS EMU WAS RELEASED! i tested it with this file and it worked!what was the site?oh i forgot....ok i will just upload it somewhere OH SHIT!i deleted it....ok it is still in the trash OH NO!i cleaned it...ok the file is gone sorry....


You are evil


----------



## jadaramiro (Dec 26, 2004)

QUOTE(Blebleman @ Dec 24 2004 said:


> QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Dec 24 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Just in time for Christmas! So, is it the demo or the full game?
> ...


its sad though that this could've at least include the 1st ds emulator  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





oh well i can wait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (but how long  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## soul2soul (Dec 26, 2004)

Mario DS is fake! The only working and released DS game is Metroid Hunters. I let the dumper who dumped Metroid check Mario and he told me it's a fake.


----------



## Teck- (Dec 26, 2004)

Um yes, the Super Mario 64 DS rom floating around the net for the last couple of months is a fake. But the one that was dumped just a day after Metroid Prime DS isn't, RubixCube is the release group responsible for it. No site has yet announced its release though. I would show you the .nfo but I'm not sure I'm allowed.


----------



## soul2soul (Dec 26, 2004)

Well I let check the Rubix version and it's fake, really.


----------



## Teck- (Dec 26, 2004)

What did you check it with? there are neither emulators nor flash cards yet.


----------



## soul2soul (Dec 26, 2004)

QUOTE(soul2soul @ Dec 26 2004 said:


> Mario DS is fake! The only working and released DS game is Metroid Hunters. I let the dumper who dumped Metroid check Mario and he told me it's a fake.


Read please! I let the dumper check it, he dumped Metroid so he knows


----------



## Teck- (Dec 26, 2004)

Ohhh I get it... and you expect me to believe that... right.


----------



## Lily (Dec 26, 2004)

QUOTE(Teck- @ Dec 26 2004 said:


> Ohhh I get it... and you expect me to believe that... right.Â


That dump has been confirmed as a fake, it's just garbage data.


----------



## Iceman5 (Dec 26, 2004)

QUOTE(Inuyasha268 @ Dec 26 2004 said:


> A WORKING DS EMU WAS RELEASED! i tested it with this file and it worked!what was the site?oh i forgot....ok i will just upload it somewhere OH SHIT!i deleted it....ok it is still in the trash OH NO!i cleaned it...ok the file is gone sorry....


yeah i have it too. works great! its a little slow and has a few graphix problems but otherwise its fine x)


----------



## soul2soul (Dec 26, 2004)

QUOTE(Teck- @ Dec 26 2004 said:


> Ohhh I get it... and you expect me to believe that... right.Â


Well I am not a person who tells lies


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Dec 26, 2004)

there isn't a working emualtor yet....wait.be patient


----------



## ReyVGM (Dec 26, 2004)

There isn't a DS emu period.

DSemu isn't even a DS emu, it has no code that even attempts to emulate the DS.
The author himself said so, he also said that he won't be able to emulate the DS for several years since this is his first time coding and he doesn't know much about coding or the language.
I'm not rying to badmouth him or anything, just letting you all know what he said and to not hold your breath for 'DSemu'.


So let's hope another forgotten comes and emulates the DS like it should


----------



## Vater Unser (Dec 26, 2004)

QUOTE(Iceman5 @ Dec 26 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Inuyasha268 @ Dec 26 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > A WORKING DS EMU WAS RELEASED! i tested it with this file and it worked!what was the site?oh i forgot....ok i will just upload it somewhere OH SHIT!i deleted it....ok it is still in the trash OH NO!i cleaned it...ok the file is gone sorry....
> ...


looks like some fucker leaked my code...


----------



## teh_raf3 (Dec 26, 2004)

I thought it was a fake, a demo of metroid that takes 128Mbit, and then a full game that takes 72Mbit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also know that the nintendo 64 rom is only 8 Mb, but in the ds version there are also minigames and stuff, so it has to be more...


----------



## jadaramiro (Dec 26, 2004)

two fakes have been found so far

Mario 64 DS
Sonic DS e3 demo leak


----------



## slayerman (Dec 26, 2004)

QUOTE(Inuyasha268 @ Dec 26 2004 said:


> A WORKING DS EMU WAS RELEASED! i tested it with this file and it worked!what was the site?oh i forgot....ok i will just upload it somewhere OH SHIT!i deleted it....ok it is still in the trash OH NO!i cleaned it...ok the file is gone sorry....


why , why did you do that to the people on the net 


you are the evilst person in the universum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( can’t spell ) 

butt my friend is the evilst  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !!


----------



## ReyVGM (Dec 26, 2004)

Ok here is the log in case anyone is interested.
Edam is the author.

* Edam has joined #gbatemp
>g56k> real 1:1 emulation would be 5-10 ghz + on n64 and ds
>Edam> So what's up with this DS emu?
>Scorpiove> it barely emulates the mode 7 in the gba thats what
>g56k> nothing
>g56k> stop asking about it
>Veilkrand> but you never will do 1:1, there is a lot of optimizations tricks
>g56k> go buy a real ds
>g56k> its not like theres any roms to play anyway
>Edam> Scorpiove: It should. The hblank interrupt is handled ok
>Scorpiove> yeah ds is a nice toy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



>Veilkrand> there is the metroid demo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



>g56k> well i mean putting it through software emulation
>Edam> I'd be surprised if a DS can be emulated under 1GHz, but it's certainly possible.
>g56k> which is alot of cpu
>Veilkrand> darkfader dumped metroid demo
>g56k> even with dynarec cores and shit
>Edam> Hell, look at the N64; dynarec pushed that to viability at 600MHz
>Edam> Ok, feck it. I'm the author. Direct your abuse at me.
.
.
.
>Edam> Wow, no abuse
>g56k> vba isn't very accurate itself
>g56k> its got timing issues and shit
>Edam> VBA's much more accurate than my core. Believe me on that
>Edam> Mind you, anyone in here could write a core better than mine
>NinSeg> Somebody optimized VBA 1.7.2
>VmprHntrD> he adds in a ton of great shit
>g56k> i don't collect emus
>g56k> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



>Edam> Damn it. I'm meant to be getting abuse. Not giving it to myself
>g56k> i tried that build
>g56k> but its still slow
>VmprHntrD> maybe your pc is slow
>Edam> You try coding an emu, then get back to me on speed
>g56k> i have a 2ghx
>g56k> *ghz
>VmprHntrD> well I got less and it runs 100%
>Edam> I'm gonna dynarec "ds"emu when the core's viable
>g56k> it runs 100% but the games sometimes stutter and freeze esp. with lots of mode 7 or 3d on screen
>Edam> Scorpiove: Anyway, have you got a good mode7 test I could run?
>Scorpiove> sorry i dont
>g56k> the shinen logo in iridion 3d is a perfect example cause the logo just hangs onces its zoomed it
>g56k> *in
>Edam> (How can you tell it's bad on mode7 then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
>Scorpiove> edam what are you talking about
>Scorpiove> you missed what i siad
>Scorpiove> said*
>Edam> Anyway. I was assured I was going to get abuse once I popped in here.
>Edam> And I have received very little!
>Scorpiove> Edam you dont know what you are talking about... I said nothing of mode 7, I'm talking about a cpu
>g56k> ram doesn't really make a difference in emus
>g56k> unless its hle shit
>Edam> Just after I joined you said "it barely emulates mode 7"
>Edam> Of course, that _could_ have been another emu you were talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



>Edam> g56k: You'd be surprised
>Edam> I tend to use a truckload of RAM to store the loaded ROM
>Edam> And yes, there's a reason for me to take so much RAM
>Edam> Well, you'd be right. It doesn't even get the arm7 right
>Edam> Crashes out _constantly_
>Edam> What have y'all actually tried on dsemu? I'd be interested to know results
>Scorpiove> Someone thought it was asking for ds emulation
>Scorpiove> errrrr
>Scorpiove> bleh
>LReyome29> ds emulation, about 5 years maybe
>Edam> Hah. An emulator called DSemu, emulate a DS? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



>Scorpiove> someone wanted ds emulation
>Edam> Nah, it won't be long. 3D's just like OpenGL, and the ARM9 is an ARM7 with addons
>Scorpiove> remember the arm7 in the ds has more than the arm 7 in the gba
>Scorpiove> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



>Edam> But it's locked down. So useless!
>Edam> I should do an MSX at some point. Probably easier than DS
>Scorpiove> what does the ds have for video
>Edam> Just two standard GBA screens
>Scorpiove> i mean the hardware
Edam> I'd guess a specialised chip again
>Edam> Anyway. I'd like to know what y'all've tested on "ds"emu
>Scorpiove> I haven't tried it
>Scorpiove> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



>Edam> Try it! it'll crash, guarantee it
>Scorpiove> are you really the author?
>Edam> Sure I'm the author
>VmprHntrD> what are you the author of
>Edam> VmprHntrD: I've never seen a fully accurate one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



>VmprHntrD> gba emulation is pretty solid, I dunno what you're talking about scratching barely
>Edam> VmprHntrD: "ds"emu (go on, diss me)
>VmprHntrD> well accuracy eh
>VmprHntrD> dsemu eh
>VmprHntrD> don't you have an irc channel
>Edam> eh
>Edam> Not that I know of!
>VmprHntrD> oh wait no that was the gbalink dude
>VmprHntrD> dsemu is what it is, you won't get me insulting it
>Edam> I didn't expect praise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*>ReyVGM> you should REALLY change the name of that dsemu, every loser and lamer thinks they can play ds roms there... like there even are ds roms yet
>Edam> ReyVGM: I like to confuse people*
>ReyVGM> at least a tem name change
>Scorpiove> change it to sdemu
>Scorpiove> lol
>Edam> If I change the name, lots of things would have to change
>VmprHntrD> the name is fine
>VmprHntrD> the DS has the gba processor in it, and you got to start somewhere
>Scorpiove> if he changes it someone else will take it
>ReyVGM> its just a name change, just stop refering to it as a ds emu, nothing major
>Edam> I alreay have a subtitle on the site, >strikeout>DS>/strikeout> / GBA
>ReyVGM> cept the chans get flooded with N00BS asking for ds roms to play on their DSEMU
>ReyVGM> and when we tell them there arent any ds emus they all link to your emu
>Scorpiove> lol
>VmprHntrD> thats the chans problems not his
>ReyVGM> i just tend to ban them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



>Edam> Heehee
>Edam> Damn it
>ReyVGM> like i said, its not a dsemu yet, so why call it that?
>Edam> I'd agree with the change in principle
>ReyVGM> like just a temp name change until it really starts showing its ds powers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*>Edam> But it'll be 10 years before it can try to emulate a DS*
>Scorpiove> lol are you a beginner programmer edam?
>Scorpiove> err not beginner, but first project?
*>Edam> Scorpiove: Let's just say that, before this project, my biggest piece of code was a hundred lines*
>ReyVGM> well i guess Edam will be confusing the n00bs for 10 years with its dsemu
>Edam> Yes, confusion is good.
>ReyVGM> trust me, confusion is not good, if you say you are new at this you really haven't started to receive the massive ammount of lame emails asking for roms and asking for features for the emu
>em0rox> HA
>em0rox> 10 years?
>ReyVGM> if you arent gonna emulate the ds for another year then i guess the name 'dsemu' is just really misleding
>em0rox> rey, it is a "claim to fame"
>em0rox> 3?
>Edam> Bets are being laid down
>ReyVGM> 'claim of fame'? thats just lame
>ReyVGM> thats like lying and stuff
>em0rox> rey, but true
>Edam> I won't be the first to emulate a DS well. Guarantee you that.


----------



## Foppzter (Dec 26, 2004)

QUOTE(jadaramiro @ Dec 26 2004 said:


> two fakes have been found so far
> 
> Mario 64 DS
> Sonic DS e3 demo leak


3. The one that made the faked Sonic DS Beta also made a fake Pictochat-dump.


----------



## soul2soul (Dec 26, 2004)

The Metroid release is real! Mario is a fake.


----------



## ssj3kodakon (Dec 26, 2004)

How about we say that NDS emulation is not a scene yet. So it is pointless to argue about. No emu, no ROM checking.


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 27, 2004)

QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Dec 25 2004 said:


> Sig'd!
> 
> --------------------
> What does the PSP have to do with anything?
> - Dirtie









As long as you keep that avatar IxthusTiger, I'll be happy. Tetris is teh win!


----------



## KrAjO720 (Dec 27, 2004)

@ReyVGM

i knew this emulator was going to suck... when i downloaded it was just too small to be a DS emu and not even runs the gba games.... we have to give our hopes to guys like forgotten...

- KrAjO720


----------



## Hydra (Dec 27, 2004)

I think calling anyone who is trying to make a DS Emu noob is a little naive, you can't expect great progress yet. Also emulating a 3d machine is far more complex than something that does only 2D. N64 is around the same power as the DS and even it isn't close to being perfectly emulated yet. With added complexity such as mic, touch screen and duel screens I'll be surprised if any 3D game is fully emulated within a year.


----------



## Foppzter (Dec 27, 2004)

True, it´s not right to call him a noob. What version is the emulator? 
If it was version 1.0, you could call him bad things, but since it´s a very EARLY beta (I would prefer to call it a alpha), what did you expect?
But I guess that if you can show us a working DS emu that you have coded, THEN you have a little right to call him a "noob programer"


----------



## berlinka (Dec 27, 2004)

QUOTE(Hydra @ Dec 27 2004 said:


> I think calling anyone who is trying to make a DS Emu noob is a little naive, you can't expect great progress yet. Also emulating a 3d machine is far more complex than something that does only 2D. N64 is around the same power as the DS and even it isn't close to being perfectly emulated yet. With added complexity such as mic, touch screen and duel screens I'll be surprised if any 3D game is fully emulated within a year.


Very true!!! Look for example at the N64 emulators. Every game is built up in another way. So it's very hard to emulate the stuff. Although I do have to say that there shall be alot of non-3d games out (as a matter of fact I believe right now there are more Non-3d games out than 3d games). So emulating could be simpler because of this...


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 27, 2004)

N64 emulation is still making great progress, although it has slowed down a little.


----------



## KrAjO720 (Dec 28, 2004)

you are alll guys right, i shouldnt have called him like that... but guys did you read what reyVGM sayd???

read this:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> >ReyVGM> you should REALLY change the name of that dsemu, every loser and lamer thinks they can play ds roms there... like there even are ds roms yet
> >Edam> ReyVGM: I like to confuse people
> >ReyVGM> at least a tem name change
> >Scorpiove> change it to sdemu
> ...



see... this is not really a DS emulator...

ok now i'll change the word... this one is a "confussing programmer"


----------



## 754boy (Dec 28, 2004)

QUOTE(KrAjO720 @ Dec 27 2004 said:


> you are alll guys right, i shouldnt have called him like that... but guys did you read what reyVGM sayd???
> 
> read this:
> 
> ...


Will you people get off this guy's back already. Like he said, you gotta start somewhere and he chose the GBA part.  Impatient bastards......lol


----------



## ReyVGM (Dec 28, 2004)

Heh, that's not the point. The point is the author likes to 'confuse people' and he admitted that he won't get DS emulation for another 10 years.

So he isn't actually starting from somewhere, he is just plain dreaming about DS emulation


----------



## GBA_Master_Carlo (Dec 28, 2004)

Check this out.....

Hunters DS Hack

Carlo


----------



## Foppzter (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice video, I wonder what Vampire Hunter D will say now.


----------



## ReyVGM (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm doug, i dont have to take this... im outta heeeereeee


----------



## Vater Unser (Dec 28, 2004)

QUOTE(Foppzter @ Dec 28 2004 said:


> Nice video, I wonder what Vampire Hunter D will say now.


"FAKE!!!!!111"

by the way, it's like I said, he DID rewrite the card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope this will work for whole different games, too

Edit: well, looking at the video again, he didn't even insert the card...but he did insert some GBA cartridge, and connected the first NDS Slot (where the NDS games are put in) with some cable

looks like we still have to wait quite a bit for a commercial solution


----------



## Foppzter (Dec 28, 2004)

Now that it seems that we can access the DS hardware from the GBA port, do you believe we will see a Snes emulator that can use all buttons, and running fullspeed with sound?


----------



## Lily (Dec 28, 2004)

QUOTE(Foppzter @ Dec 28 2004 said:


> Now that it seems that we can access the DS hardware from the GBA port, do you believe we will see a Snes emulator that can use all buttons, and running fullspeed with sound?


Depends on the programmers out there - if someone is willing to tackle the emulator using the ARM9, or maybe someone that can use both the ARM9 & ARM7 together to reduce the load. About the only thing that would be weird with SNES games might be the resolution, since the DS screens are both 256x192, while the SNES maxed out at 512x448. Other than that, I don't see why not - just need a good programmer willing to try, and of course, willing to be berated and insulted by an impatient community who will expect nothing less than perfection at the first release.  :hmm:


----------



## ReyVGM (Dec 28, 2004)

Snes is 256x224


----------



## Lily (Dec 28, 2004)

Generally, but the max is 512x448 - can you name the games that used that resolution? 

*cough* _Seiken Densetsu 3_ *cough*


----------



## Foppzter (Dec 28, 2004)

How was it, did Bahamut Lagoon also use 512x448?


----------



## Vater Unser (Dec 28, 2004)

QUOTE(Foppzter @ Dec 28 2004 said:


> Now that it seems that we can access the DS hardware from the GBA port, do you believe we will see a Snes emulator that can use all buttons, and running fullspeed with sound?


certainly not with a normal GBA flashcard

the DS automatically detects GBA games and then runs them like a real GBA


----------



## KrAjO720 (Dec 28, 2004)

QUOTE(ReyVGM @ Dec 28 2004 said:


> Heh, that's not the point. The point is the author likes to 'confuse people' and he admitted that he won't get DS emulation for another 10 years.
> 
> So he isn't actually starting from somewhere, he is just plain dreaming about DS emulation


hey thanks ReyVGM, seems like no one read your big post, but i did so i knew what i was talking about...

thanks for helping me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





- KrAjO720


----------



## ReyVGM (Dec 28, 2004)

KrAjO720:






Qrayzie:

Take from the ZSNES 'readme.txt' 

"The following features are missing: 
- 512 SNES horizontal resolution (haven't seen any game that uses them yet) "

I guess if zsnes emulates 99% of SNES games and it says the 512 resolution is not emulated, then I guess that makes 99% of games non 512.

As far as I know and seen the SNES is 256x224, the screenshots come out at 256x224 (or 223)

NES is also 256x224 (or 256x240 according to rocknes)
Genesis variates between 320x224 and 256x224.
Turbograx is 256x224 too. 


Err.... I went off topic...


BTW, great sig, nice to see all the systems together there


----------



## Lily (Dec 28, 2004)

Heh; the readme is out of date, just do a few Google searches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very, very few games use the 512x448 resolution - one of them is SD3, and both the old and new graphics engines in ZSNES support it. Don't know about SNES9x, but if the game is playable in it, then it supports it too!

You're right in that barely any games use it, but those that do are very noticeable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the comment on the sig by the way - I should probably add the GBC in there too.


----------



## ReyVGM (Dec 28, 2004)

You also need to add the top loading nes, the mini snes and the kids n64 version.


----------



## Foppzter (Dec 28, 2004)

...and GameBoy Pocket, Famicom, Super Famicom/European Snes and that old Pong-machine Nintendo made.


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Dec 28, 2004)

secret of mana 3 used the higher rez same with bohemet lagoon... uses snes 9x for those games... snes9x is a better emulator... for most games... but i think star ocean runs better on zsnes.


----------



## Foppzter (Dec 28, 2004)

And Zsnes have finally been updated to 1.40


----------



## jadaramiro (Dec 29, 2004)

QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Dec 28 2004 said:


> Heh; the readme is out of date, just do a few Google searches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im shocked though to not see the og gba and seeing the og snes


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Dec 29, 2004)

The SNES used that hi res mode on SD3 only for the font, so that's why you might not notice. Probably the same with others.


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 16, 2007)

lol... post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i remember when i had this demo


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 16, 2007)

is this the first game dumped?

i thought it  was electroplankton


----------



## jgu1994 (Sep 16, 2007)

Seriously, stop posting and reviving old threads so you can bring you post count up. STOP ACTING LIKE A FOUR YEAR OLD


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 28, 2008)

This Game ist awesome


----------



## hankchill (Mar 28, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> This Game ist awesome



Way to revive an old topic, ya freakin n00b!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 28, 2008)

*Sigh...*

Why do people do this...?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> This Game ist awesome...



This isn't a game.  If you knew anything about this at all, you'd know it was a demo released with the original DS Phat when it first launched.  The actual game based off of it (MP: Hunters), wasn't released until a long while after.


----------



## halljames (Mar 28, 2008)

Yada Yada Yada


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 7, 2008)

i see whut you did thar.


----------



## science (Jul 7, 2008)

Wait, I want some more info on this game. How was it dumped? Same methods we have now? Or what?


----------



## fischju (Jul 7, 2008)

Can this be the new bump thread?


----------

